# BIOS don't allow me to OC... Help!!!



## gerardrobert (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi...

I'm using an Acer TravelMate 3270 with a Core 2 T5500 processor, running at 1.66GHz... I wish to overclock my processor to around 1.8GHz... I have a good cooling fan which can handle it... I heard that it can be done by going to the BIOS but I can't change the value in my BIOS...

PLEASE HELP ME!!! Cheers...


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Hi, 


Its likely that ACER have locked the overclocking settings to prevent people from damaging the laptop. Its not really recommended as overclocking requires more power and such, which laptops cant provide.


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

if you absolutely 100% insist on overclocking your laptop, you can try "Clockgen". but i would very seriously suggest that you don't. 

laptop airflow is exceptionally poor, unless you have some kind of crazy after-market laptop mod that i dont know about?

not to mention the increase of power necessity.


----------



## gerardrobert (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi MeltdownPrelude, my laptop airflow has been modified and I'm sure it can handle..
How do you use this "Clockgen"?


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

How has it been modified? I agree that Ocing a laptop is a really bad idea. There just isn't the room for decent airflow or decent sized heatsinks.


----------

